# Good choice for sailboat tattoo?



## PPPPPP42 (Mar 11, 2009)

I realized this is stretching the definition of sailing related but who better to judge than sailors?

File:JSJ-volunteer turning.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I love the looks of these boats and this shot of the Volunteer is just the angle and type of boat I would love to have as a tattoo. I think the detail would obviously have to be dumbed down a bit but I wonder how this would turn out, maybe a bit of ocean and sky around it for some color since I think the boat was white hull with period typical off white sails for the race.

I chose this particular boat because I love the lines and the set of the sails, plus its one of the ones with a good high quality close up photo of the angle I want plus a lot of paintings to show the proper colors. I've seen a lot of pics of square rigged stuff for tattoos, but not so many of the truly sexy old school Americas Cup boats.

I do fear this will be a tad expensive though.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Personally I'd go with the MacGregor 26.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok... can't comment on a tattoo, but... I have to share. I am a network admin for 5 companies... I named my servers:
America
Volunteer
Vigilant
Mischief
Resolute
Reliance
ValkyrieII
Magic
Enterprise
Columbia

Hehehe... My sailing family got it right away... nobody else in the company has caught on yet. Oh and I put pictures of each boat as wallpapers on the login screens of each server.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

If you are going for something permanent like a tattoo then you have to get Reliance, the biggest and best of these boats.

Schnool, funny, I was a network engineer a few years ago and many of my admin accounts were famous AC skippers.

SD, shame on you. I do not think P42 wants a tattoo of some guys pole dancing on a sunken boat. Then again, he might...not that there is anything wrong with that. Are those the Village People?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

No tats.

That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Tats are a way of expressing ones individuality...that is why everyone has one.

Sorry, could not resist. Don't have any and not a fan of them. Once my wife contemplated it and I said I would prefer to look at a scar from a belt sander...hint, hint.

These things kids are now doing with their earlobes make tattoos seem pretty mainstream.

But if I HAD to get one(read gun pointed at head) it would be Reliance.


----------



## landmineop (Sep 2, 2010)

Getting ink is a permanent commitment. Good work is not cheap. Befor you make the decision I would suggest that you look at ink that has been on someone for 10 or more years. Then try to imagine that boat after 10 years. Getting ink because "you really like the boat picture" is shortsighted. If you want to look at boat pictures then buy a painting or buy some photos in frames for your wall. I have ink but I knew what I was getting into and WHY I was getting into it. You may want to think about this for a while befor you act.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

landmineop said:


> Getting ink is a permanent commitment. Good work is not cheap. Befor you make the decision I would suggest that you look at ink that has been on someone for 10 or more years. Then try to imagine that boat after 10 years. Getting ink because "you really like the boat picture" is shortsighted. If you want to look at boat pictures then buy a painting or buy some photos in frames for your wall. I have ink but I knew what I was getting into and WHY I was getting into it. You may want to think about this for a while befor you act.


....Sincerely, Your Mother


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

No tats here, not even the Eagle, Anchor, Globe. 

Saw a great hat this weekend... Scars are just like tattoos, but with better stories.

Maybe you should just go get a scar. LOL


----------



## Andyman (Jul 20, 2007)

I always kidded a friend of mine that I was going to get a big tattoo on my chest of a pirate hanging from the yardarm of sinking pirate ship with a knife in his eye.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

landmineop said:


> Getting ink is a permanent commitment. Good work is not cheap. Befor you make the decision I would suggest that you look at ink that has been on someone for 10 or more years. Then try to imagine that boat after 10 years. Getting ink because "you really like the boat picture" is shortsighted. If you want to look at boat pictures then buy a painting or buy some photos in frames for your wall. I have ink but I knew what I was getting into and WHY I was getting into it. You may want to think about this for a while befor you act.


C'mon. My ink still looks great! And the chicks seriously dig it.


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

If you have to ask if it's a good choice for a tattoo, then it probably isn't. Why? The "cool" tattoos are the ones that mean something to the person wearing it and F' what everyone else thinks.


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

I am a firm believer in individual expression. My body is emblazoned with motorcycle brands, sailing themes, tropical scenes & sports teams. 

They're called T-shirts.:laugher

Mike


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

As far as the art goes I think it would be a good choice provided you have an excellent artist to do the work. Eliminate all of the background except maybe a few of the ocean waves. The shading should be easier due to the angle of the boat. It's a nice pic but not overly complicated all things considered.

Of course all of this is coming from a guy with zero artistic talent. And I have seen a lot of good artists with good pics turn out like crap.


----------



## SabrinaKS (Jan 30, 2008)

Great thread. Fun to hear what everyone thinks would be a kewl sailing tattoo. I have pondered that myself a few times. If you are having a bad day, cruise on over to ugliesttattoos.net There is some funny stuff on there that is sure to make you laugh. Don't forget to look through the older posts to get the full jest.


----------



## NCC320 (Dec 23, 2008)

Just an old guy's thoughts....but consider:

Times change, people change. What's cool today probably won't be in a few years. It's not a bad plan to have an escape route from anything and everything, just in case circumstances change or you change your mind. But a tattoo is more or less permanent....once you have it, you can't readily escape from it, if you should decide later that you don't want it. Dress as you want, cut or dye your hair, etc. These are reversible. But generally try to avoid permanent, no escape situations. Not just for tattoos, but in life in general.

Sorry for the ramblings of an old guy, but.....


----------



## PPPPPP42 (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm not into the bandwagon tattoos or I would have my arms covered in "tribal" tattoos like every other twit that is being different by conforming to the alternative.

That being said, my interest in sailboats had become a running gag at work, people will always say "I like sailboats" at random now to mock me in a friendly way because of the number of times a day I talk about them.

I firmly believe a tattoo should represent the person it is being put on, and not just look cool or be some attempt at looking bad. Tattoos that show affiliation to a group or love for a person also don't agree with me since I have yet to see that either are permanent. So a sailboat is something I like enough that I wouldn't regret it, especially since I'm smart enough not to get tattoos anywhere that can be seen even in just a t-shirt and shorts.

I picked that boat (though I will look at pics of reliance and see if I like its lines better) because its much more pleasing to look at than my Oday 22 and most likely any boat I will own in my life. The long flowing lines, clipper bow and huge sweeping sails are what a sailboat should be (if you want a crowd of people to have a full time job just making the blasted thing move)

I actually expect most people will think its kinda stupid, definitely not one of those "Oh, that's badass man!" tattoos.

EDIT: Reliance is a great boat but after reviewing photos its a tad odd on the hull lines (apparently for extended waterline length when heeled) so I don't think its quite what I want. On that note I had seen that Columbia has an absolutely gorgeous clipper hull but the sail plan is a bit more rigid and less flowing and most of that detail in the hull wouldn't carry well to a tattoo so I picked Volunteer instead.


----------



## SailingStNick (Dec 13, 2006)

Tried to post a pic of mine to no avail. Very simple line drawing of a well-known artist. Maybe I'll figure it out soon.


----------



## TheMadchef (Feb 16, 2010)

Sailor Jerry has some pretty cool tatts. Especially like the sparrows and anchors. Good rum too.


----------



## CraigCS27 (Aug 8, 2011)

rbrasi said:


> ....Sincerely, Your Mother


^^That's funny right there. 



mgmhead said:


> No tats here, not even the Eagle, Anchor, Globe.
> 
> Saw a great hat this weekend... Scars are just like tattoos, but with better stories.
> 
> Maybe you should just go get a scar. LOL


I agree for two reasons....1) I have scars and the stories are memories, 2) I am afraid of needles.


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

CraigCS27 said:


> , 2) I am afraid of needles.


So are people with tattoos. It always perplexes me the whining and carrying on a person with a tattoo does when getting a shot.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

CraigCS27 said:


> ^^That's funny right there.
> I agree for two reasons....1) I have scars and the stories are memories, 2) I am afraid of needles.


Me? Afraid of needles? Dang Tooten I am....


----------

